# Direct solar Freezer



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Ive seen plans for a solar heat pipe I think they are amonium filled ,that are directly heated by solar on one end and the othe rplaced in a insulated box to retain the food and cold.
Anyone know where there are plans online?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Google icy ball

http://www.fridge.lionheart.net/

There's also a coup[le of different designs linked into this thread

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=122901&highlight=refrigeration


----------



## bayesoft (Jun 24, 2006)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Google icy ball
> 
> http://www.fridge.lionheart.net/
> 
> ...



http://www.ggw.org/~cac/IcyBall/HomeBuilt/HomeBuilt.html


----------

